# Geek Vape Tab Pro Ohm Meter



## 3avape (4/7/17)

Here comes the third generation Ohm Meter from Geek Vape, the Geek Vape Tab Pro. It is a powerful and portable ohm reader platform for enthusiast coil builders. This multi-functional device can be acted as an ohm meter reader, voltage drop checker, rebuilding station and firing test station. Tab Pro has a rotatable connecter to allow easy access for coil building, testing and usable as a temporary mod. If you are a DIY vaper, please don’t miss Geek Vape Tab Pro.























*Parameters:*
Size: 94.6*38.5*24.0mm
Rated Voltage: 3.2- 4.2V
Rated Wattage: 50W
Resistance range: 0.05Ω- 3Ω

*Features:*
-90°rotatable connector, adjustable position to suit personal preference.
-Strengthened pin and more accurate resistance reading.
-Sleek design with extremely durable high grade material.
-Usable as a temporary mod to test builds.

*Package includes:*
1x GeekVape Tab Pro
1x USB charger
1x User Manual


----------

